# "Apocalypse, now" - here we go again....



## bond-servant (Oct 23, 2005)

*\"Apocalypse, now\" - here we go again....*

You know, I've almost quit asking "why"....

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/9731623/

[Edited on 10-23-2005 by bond-servant]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 24, 2005)

I do admit its seems latley that its been one thing after another


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 24, 2005)

raptureready is getting big time plugs. Now the cookiness of the Dispensational theology will be exposed.


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 24, 2005)

Yes, there is a lot going on now, that's for sure.

But , there was a lot going on between the 1920's and the 1960's too. I believe the Atlantic was in its active period like it is in now then. They also had the great depression and wars, and rumors of wars...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 24, 2005)

Have you noticed the rapture ready index. It is up to fasten your seatbelts. There was a plug on some secular radio show late Friday night. They were poking some fun at it though.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 24, 2005)

All that has to happen now, is for TBN to secretly purchase raptureready and convert it into a money making machine  

All fun aside, its amazing that people see in these tragedies a fantastical view of the end of the world, whereas the urgency for repentence is missing.

With 250,000 dead in the Tsunami, 1000 in Katrina etc, the only thing that should point to, is the reality of death, the fact that tomorrow is not guaranteed to anyone, hence the necessity of making peace with your Creator.

If you reinterpret natural disasters to point to the end of the world as per Matthew 24 which was specifically mentioned by Jesus to be fulfilled within 40 years of His death, you are totally wasting your time and will be morbidly disappointed.


----------



## govols (Oct 25, 2005)

When Benny Hinn loses his "super holy ghost" powers, then that will be the day we should ready.


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> When Benny Hinn loses his "super holy ghost" powers, then that will be the day we should ready.


----------



## govols (Oct 25, 2005)

Beth,

Sad times in Knoxville with the Vols. Sad time down here in GA being a Vol fan.


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 25, 2005)

John, I like your avatar. Yep, the town is pretty sad... pastors are mentioning the loss from the pulpit if you can believe.... ?

I love the VOLS too, but when it comes to Bama games, 
I um....well... I ..spent 13 years growing up in Alabama and was there while Bear coached..... so...not to cause division, and with all the Christian love in my heart,... I say....'Roll Tide Roll !" 






(now quickly ducking under the table....)


----------



## govols (Oct 25, 2005)

Doh! Say it ain't so !!!


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 25, 2005)

For what it's worth, in my opinion Alabama's defense was their only saving grace. If it weren't for that, they would have gotton utterly *smeared* by the Vols. 



back to your initial post, I agree! 

The day Benny Hinn loses his "Holy Ghost power" will be the day pigs fly, and somewhere reeaally hot freezes over and I might believe we will get raptured before a 7 year tribulation. lol That was a good one.

[Edited on 10-25-2005 by bond-servant]


----------



## Richard King (Oct 25, 2005)

If I can just get a nickel for every end times warning I have heard in my life I can open a really nifty end times amusement waterpark!


----------

